

I've managed to get a job interview in Oslo - norway_newb

and would be grateful to know if there is anything worth doing&#x2F;seeing&#x2F;meeting in Oslo before going home?
======
lagadu
If the weather is clear (unlikely, I know) going up Holmenkollen is gorgeous.
Visiting Vigeland park is a must too.

Good luck with the interview and if you plan on buying alcohol, do it at the
duty free.

~~~
Gustomaximus
Both these are great suggestions to see the outdoors of Oslo. And if you want
to see some local history;

Akershus Fortress - the resistance museum is particularly interesting and you
can do a waterfront walk in the nearby area too.

Folk and Viking museums are really good if you have time to travel to the Oslo
suburbs.

Munch Museum is good if you enjoy art. I always thought of his scream type
picture before going there but he does some really light colorful stuff too.
They have a national gallery but it doesn't compare to what you'll see in
London/NY/Paris so would recommend the 'local specialty'.

